# New Blue Water 2850



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven't posted on the forum in a while. Between work and family the last two years have been crazy busy. I did however want to show off my new Blue Water 2850. Took me several years to finally make this a reality and move out of the 21 foot boat class. It was about to break mine and wahoo man backs, knees ect. I at first thought about buying used. but after the first test ride two years ago on a bluewater, I was hooked. If your not familiar with bluewater, there a custom CC deep vee out of Ft pierce, Florida. http://bluewatersportfishingboats.com/ is there website. My boat was at the Ft lauderdale Boat show in at the end of Oct. It was a grueling month till i finally got it in Dec. Process started in late August with the down payment given on Sept 3rd.

The boat equipment list:

2 Suzuki DF300 with Armstrong Engine bracket.
Continental two axle aluminum trailer. 
2 ocean LED underwater lights
custom tackle center W/ leaning post and bolster seats
roll out frigid rigid cooler under the tackle center.
360 bolsters
custom two tone upholstery
Hard top with 4foot Garmin HD radar array,remote Go spot light and taco grand slam outriggers. Also canvas life jacket storage built in.
forward & rear spreader lights and electronic box for clarion and marine radio. 5 rod holders on T-top 5 in tackle center and 5 more on back of transom. 6 gunnel rod holders on port & starboard. Lots of cup holders! LOL
A very nicely built spray curtain. 
LED low level cockpit lights.
2 5212 garmin screens fully loaded XM radio, weather and G2 vision card. Sounder is a Airmar B164. Cant forget the Garmin GHP autopilot. Garmin modules are the best offered for the 5212. Flo and engine monitoring sounder ect.
30 gal fresh water tank, in deck 46 gal Live well with a 30gal also in transom. Sink and cutting board on transom as well.
Internal 3 bank charger.
Two deep drop outlets. Two stainless cannon tournament down riggers.
Main fuel tank is 250gal, with two internal wing tanks giving me an additional 90 gal. Each has its own separate fill and sending units. 
I got the removable head, one of the few things I didn't go all out on. Don't suspect it will get used very often. Girls will pee in the bucket.
Shout out to Wahoo Man for helping me with this project.

Her name is Evil Speculator.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

a few more pics.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats on the new boat man. I ran a Bluewater for the first time this year. And it really surprised me. I hadn't really heard much about the boat, but after taking it offshore with 8 people in the boat, I was amazed.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank you, out of curiosity were they based around corpus? I just haven't found many in Texas.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Very nice and economical as well. I hope you catch lots of fish with it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Awesome sled, congrats


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Helluva x-mas present right there.congrats!!!! She's loaded too!


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Your going to love that boat. I have a 2550 and have been fishing it for 3 years now out of Sargent and Matagorda!!!!

CHAD


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Very Nice sled my friend


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow!! Very nice indeed!! Congrats on the new ride!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Hey Mack was wondering if you were going to post or I was going to have to do it for you LOL.

All I can say is it is bad ***, I feel very privileged to help you spec it out, and being your best friend and co captain. Can't wait to go fishing now that we got the motors broke in weekend before last.

I just recieved the safety stuff this afternoon for her.

To anybody that sees us in Port A, stop by and say hello.

Andy


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Beautiful boat!


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice ride! And tricked out rather nicely as well. Don't forget all your safety equipment!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Treybig23 said:


> Your going to love that boat. I have a 2550 and have been fishing it for 3 years now out of Sargent and Matagorda!!!!
> 
> CHAD


I'll 2nd that Chad-Man :wink:


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome ride! And I know Andy can put you on the bigguns! Now if they would just bring back those slimy kingfish tournaments!!!

T-BONE


----------



## rcole33856 (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats, very nice I will be lookin for ya out there.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Very sweet!
Hope to see you out of Port A.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

OffShore Man said:


> Thank you, out of curiosity were they based around corpus? I just haven't found many in Texas.


Yes, the one I ran was here on the Island.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

*Nice sled!*

Congrats on a fine boat! I've been hearing about it for months so it's nice to finally see it. I would have to say that it lives up to the hype and then some! That thing is loaded and ready to rock.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice , don't see many of those around here


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, that's nice.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Saaaweeet!!!!


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Treybig23 said:


> Your going to love that boat. I have a 2550 and have been fishing it for 3 years now out of Sargent and Matagorda!!!!
> 
> CHAD


I like that 2550 too, still a lot of room in the cockpit for that class.

Thanks everyone, i look forward to getting her out on the blue after xmas.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Sweet ride, just one thing, leave some fish out there for the rest of us. Merry Christmas.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

WOw, the fit and finish look top notch on that. I bet it will get out to the fishing grounds quick with twin 300's. Nice piece of eye candy thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Great looking rig!


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Solid boat. Ran one out of Orange Beach a few times. Handled the chop really well and even better, I thought, with the front fish box iced up. Not necessarily full, that thing is huge...like illegal-alien-smuggling huge. There was a yellow 2850 running around PortA at one time.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice see ya ut there


----------



## SpookJr (Jul 30, 2004)

I was all over your boat at the show. Sorry if I put scuff marks on it! I was going to buy the 2550 but decided to go with the Competition 25. Either way, bluewaters are very nice!


----------

